

Show HN: PosterStitch – Instagram and Facebook Photo Collage Maker - DenverR
https://www.posterstitch.com

======
DenverR
After reading HN daily for over a year, I finally have something to submit!

I would love to get any feedback from the community that helped inspire this.

~~~
georgiecasey
great stuff! nice to real businesses submitted to HN. I know from my sisters
and family members and my travails in the appstore that collage makers are in
serious demand, and the option to order prints is a good business.

you really are 'solving a problem' (i hate that phrase!) for normal people
who'll have no problem logging in with Facebook, unlike HN users

------
detaro
"Signing in with Facebook allows you to save your designs and download your
collages!" Nice, but I just want to try it out and don't save anything...?

Let people start using it immediately and prompt them for login if they want
to add photos from there or save it.

~~~
DenverR
I think you're right. It was out of laziness that I made FB login required,
but I think it might help conversion rates if I nix that.

------
duvander
Thanks for posting, this is well done. I really liked the fun you put into the
"processing photos" animation.

A few thoughts:

* The double "connect to Facebook" is jarring.

* My photos didn't fill up the collage--why not make the sections bigger instead of making me add more photos?

~~~
DenverR
I always wonder if anyone notices that, the animation is one of my favorite
parts of the site! Thats a great idea about having the collage adapt to the
number of photos uploaded. I may see what I can do with that.

------
ada1981
This is really great.

The UI looks like it needs some stabilization as its not really clean in my
chrome / macbook pro retina 13" \-- some css type issues or something.

Great idea letting people share for free as it drives referrals.

What kind of volume are you guys seeing?

~~~
DenverR
The more MVPy version was seeing about 1,500 sign ups per week, but I am
hoping this improved feature set bumps that closer to 5,000.

------
asarode
Do you mind sharing the process behind printing and shipping the posters? I've
been wondering how that process works. Do you just send orders to a printing
company and let them take care of the shipping too?

~~~
DenverR
Sure, we actually use Lob.com as our printer. They take care of both the
printing and shipping, and have been great so far.

------
lechevalierd3on
Having to use FB for both login and then File picker is one too many.

------
dmamills
This looks awesome, and I immediately started to try to build one as a gift
for my girlfriend, but I don't have a facebook account.

~~~
DenverR
Thanks for the (attempted) support! It seems like there are quite a few people
that have the same problem with Facebook. I'm going to add a non-social login
as soon as I can.

------
johnbaum1968
This looks great, even on mobile! Would you mind sharing the shop software you
use?

------
damarquis
I like the design. However, save draft button is not working for me.

~~~
DenverR
I'm looking into that now, thanks for the heads up!

------
antichaos
Nice job! Where do you get the posters printed?

~~~
DenverR
We actually use Lob.com for our printing. Their API is very easy to use, and
the print quality is fantastic.

------
matthewrhoden1
I think this looks pretty awesome, but you're never getting me to sign in with
a facebook account. I don't know why I'm that way, don't judge me.

~~~
untog
I get disliking FB logins, but when it's a service specifically for uploading
Facebook photos, I think you can expect it.

~~~
jack-r-abbit
From The Site: _Use photos from Instagram, Facebook, and your computer_

Seems one could make a collage entirely from pics on their computer. So not
exactly as "Facebook only" as you make it out to be.

~~~
calbear81
The differentiating factor is that it connects to your social accounts to make
that process easy. You can already make collages at the dozens of photo
printing sites that exist.

